# Please identify this piece



## ShinmenT (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice to meet you guys,

i have a request for identification with which you guys can hopefully help me. It´s a violin piece accompanied by an orchestra.

The piece starts at approx 15:05

http://www.animeplus.tv/hunter-x-hunter-2011-episode-88

Thanks in advance for your help


----------

